# Havanese on Hydrosurge cologne bottle!



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I walked into the salon and smelled something really really good. We just got new supplies and we have a new cologne called "cake batter," and it sure does smell like vanilla cake batter! I looked at the bottle and, there was a beautiful Havanese! Of course I went around to everyone pointing it out. I am a little biased...


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

How cool is that?!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww...cute!!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Cake batter, huh? LOL . . .nice to see a beautiful Havanese promotion anyway . . .will have to try it


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Darling! Is Hydrosurge the brand name? Oh, man, can't you just see it. We already want to squeeze these characters, kiss their faces off, and I don't know what all other comments I have read. (For the record, I like grabbing those cute fluffy fannies :biggrin1 Now, if they smell like cake batter on top of just being over the top cute - they are going to be in big danger from us humans! ound: Is it really called 'Cake Batter' though?? Or is that the description? You would think they could come up with something more clever, like the name of some actual kind of cake or something. It would be cool if it was a hydrating grooming spray.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

The company is Hydrosurge and it's what PetSmart uses for shampoos and conditioners. PetSmart doesn't sell it but you can buy it on amazon. It's fine for occasional baths but not "show dog" quality. I like their products much better than almost everything PetSmart carries, the exception being Furminator product and Nature's Miracle. 

It's actually called "Vanilla Cake Batter" and yes, it's not the most catchy name. Some of the other ones they have are "Sugar Cookie" cologne (which is awesome) and California Pear Milk Bath conditioner. The colognes are water-based so it won't dry out the skin like alcohol-based and has a mild conditioner so it's nice to use to "spruce up" a dog. It's just not heavy-duty.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

It's interesting that this is a doggy cologne and the Havanese breed are one of the least in need of cologne on the planet!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Awww, that is so cool. Thank you for posting this


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

I have bought the Hydrosurge brand at Walmart before. Haven't used it in a while though because we have switched to Tropiclean.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm looking online and I can't find the stuff! I'd like to buy it. Does anyone have a link they can share?


----------

